# Non Civil Service Towns



## Nuclearaudio

Can anyone tell me which towns are civil service and which are not?


----------



## Bob_A_Fett

Go to the State's civil service web page and look in the Guides & Publications section, you should be able to find the list of C/S towns.


----------



## MVS

Here's the list of Mass PD's. Towns in *BOLD* are _NON_-Civil Service.

http://choppy.com/masscops/CivilServicePD.txt


----------



## Nuclearaudio

RPD931 said:


> Here's the list of Mass PD's. Towns in *BOLD* are _NON_-Civil Service.
> 
> http://choppy.com/masscops/CivilServicePD.txt


thanks RPD..just what i was looking for


----------

